# Another OAA issue...



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

...that's of utterly no real importance, but it bugs me and I wanted to know if anyone else feels the same way.

Have a look at the pictures of the OAA Board of Directors on the OAA website.
https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_contact&catid=2&Itemid=65

Is it worth asking the webmaster to try to get some decent photos of these people posted? Some (not all) of them look like they either just got out of prison or hang out at Walmart at 4:00 am.

I'm thinking these photos should present the Board members more professionally.


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

As a photographer of over 40 years, bad photos always irritate me 

Presenting your organization in a professional way is paramount to gaining respect and influencing people.

The worst part of it is, a set of decent head shots can be done in literally minutes with minimal equipment. I'm sure there are plenty of OAA members that are quite capable and would be pleased to donate an hour to do the shots at a meeting of the board.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I got to ask. Why do they have a picture of the past president. What relevance is that? Also why do they have a VP of bowhunting? What is that all about. How is that position relevant? What does it do?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Have to say I agree, it does look like amateur hour. 
It is also fair to ask why a VP of Bowhunting. I get that with the iBO but not sure why the OAA has that role but I'm sure there is a reason I don't know about so just asking the question.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

There is a VP Bowhunting because that is what the membership voted for, at one time is was a committee chair position but then got moved to a board position quite a few years ago. The VP BH was the liaison to the MNR and contact person with OFAH. At one time the VP also ran BH Ed courses through out the Province. How active the position was is dictated by the person holding it.


Sean


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

FiFi said:


> There is a VP Bowhunting because that is what the membership voted for, at one time is was a committee chair position but then got moved to a board position quite a few years ago. The VP BH was the liaison to the MNR and contact person with OFAH. At one time the VP also ran BH Ed courses through out the Province. How active the position was is dictated by the person holding it.
> 
> 
> Sean


Thank you.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

> The immediate Past President shall be retained as a member of the Executive Committee in an advisory capacity and shall also be a member of the Board of Directors for a term of 1 year after a new President shall have been elected, provided always that the Past President has not resigned or was not expelled. The President may at his/her own discretion extend the privileges of this office, to any Past President.


...


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Stash said:


> ...that's of utterly no real importance, but it bugs me and I wanted to know if anyone else feels the same way.
> 
> Have a look at the pictures of the OAA Board of Directors on the OAA website.
> https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_contact&catid=2&Itemid=65
> ...


Hey Stan,

It took me quite some time to get the current photos for each Board Member on the site, as we don't all live close together, it is not easy to have photos taken of everyone at a single location. This is the first time that the site has photos for all members on it, which I believe was a good start. Newer photos will be something worked on, along with some other suggestions that were presented to me that I liked also.

Small steps at a time, and we will get there....unfortunately time is a sparse commodity for many of us and sometimes something such as this does take time to complete.

Michael Martin
OAA President


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

rockin_johny said:


> I got to ask. Why do they have a picture of the past president. What relevance is that? Also why do they have a VP of bowhunting? What is that all about. How is that position relevant? What does it do?


The Past President position is a very common Board Position for a Not-For-Profit organization such as the OAA and is an invaluable source of information for the incoming President. There are many things that having a Past President to call upon, has helped drastically for me in my learning curve and still is valuable resource for me as new situations come up. Those that have served as a President of an organization will know what I mean when I say this.

The VP Bowhunting Position exists as the OAA does also represent Archery Hunter's in the province, at times there is not a lot of activity, but as in the past when issues come up regarding hunting times, locations and areas, having a Provincially recognized organization supporting the hunters has had a dramatic impact on the results. The position in the past also looked after administration of the IBEP (International Bowhunting Education Program) and is something we would like to offer again in the near future.

Michael Martin
OAA President


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Stash said:


> ...that's of utterly no real importance.....


This... of all things you've brought up, this is the least relevant... some mod please close this thread. We all have better things to do with our time.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Come on Stash. You know one simple little question like this will start another long winded debate about something totally non related. Might as well ask "why does the former OAA president have facial hair?" Then we would end up with a debate on why the OAA doesn't run run 3D like they do in Turkey or something......


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't poke the 3D bear shaky...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

shootthewhatnow said:


> This... of all things you've brought up, this is the least relevant... some mod please close this thread. We all have better things to do with our time.


Since you took the time to post, twice, presumably after reading, I would conclude you _*don't*_ have better things to do...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Mike in the time it took u to respond new updated photo`s could of been installed or whatever its called ..and its true its called first impressions ... not bashing just observing as a business owner ...and marketing person....even passport photo head shot with a smile ...and phones now a days take great pic`s....


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I love how people are great at telling others how easy it is to do stuff.
Archery Talk is a great place for arm chair quarterbacks!!:sign10:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nothing wrong with constructive criticism oaa pres even agrees with what is being said here.... hmmmmm


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> nothing wrong with constructive criticism oaa pres even agrees with what is being said here.... hmmmmm


Be careful commenting on what I agree with or not, at no point did I agree, I said that there are things that have been suggested that I like the idea of. I am actually quite proud that I was able to get a photo of everyone posted. Seems that achievement is not enough for some, it took more time than most people will understand. People forget that all of us on the Board have fulltime jobs, lives and other obligations. The fact is these things don't happen with the click of your fingers.

Michael Martin
OAA President


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

All I keep hearing is that all the members have jobs, and we are all volunteers we'll I suspect that you knew the requirements of the positions prior to accepting the nomination. And knowing these requirements you still accepted. So having said that, using the volunteer card or other jobs is not a reason it is an excuse. If time was that much in demand for you all prior to these positions then maybe it would be wise to think about accepting next time. I would assume that the membership has certain expectations on what you would do while in these and by accepting them you have agreed to do them whether you have other jobs or not.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

doc2931 said:


> Newer photos will be something worked on, along with some other suggestions that were presented to me that I liked also.
> Small steps at a time, and we will get there....unfortunately time is a sparse commodity for many of us and sometimes something such as this does take time to complete.


Not _that_ complicated. I'm sure you e-mail the entire Board regularly - just ask them to take a _decent_ cellphone pic of themselves and e-mail it to the webmaster. Probably 5 minutes to take a pic and send it per person, about the same amount of time to replace the present photos on the website with new ones once he gets them. Can't force the Board members to do it, but easy enough to see who has complied with the request. 

Like I said, not really important, but clearly those who have an opinion seem to think it's a good idea to have better photos.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

mike you said .... newer photos as well as other ideas you liked which sounds inclusive to me on picture up grade ..you should read your own posts before you undermine my statement of you agreeing. .not a pissing match.. why don`t you lead that's what a president does.. its as simple as that ...wow don`t be so thin skinned man ..lead on not stagnate buddy ...imho actually stash quoted you in post before ..


----------

